# A Question Directed on  the use of medical marijauna ?



## shadowville (18 Feb 2011)

Alright, so my question might relatively be a stupid one.  None the less being who I am and trying to become prepared for everything I do I need to ask it.

Disclaimer: I understand the majority of the people here are dead against the idea but im not trying to get lectured or anything of that sort.


Question:  I want to know can a person be recruited into the military that is " LEGAL " to use medical marijuana? Or, is there something from the eyes of the federal government that see's that being unfit for the military? Or how does that work ?


I understand majority probley " wont " know the answer to this question, so dont answer with rude comments. if you dont have a logical response. 

Thank you to all.. I havnt asked the recruitment officer as I dont want to jeopardize my chance of getting in from a small technicality of asking the wrong people first so if you could let me know before I know if I burn my bridge or not..  Thank you.


----------



## mariomike (18 Feb 2011)

I hope this helps.
Topic: "Medical use of Marajuana in the CF.":
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/87956/post-860456.html#msg860456


----------



## agc (18 Feb 2011)

A small technicality?


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Feb 2011)

The treatment is not that will hold you back, but for the ailment you are using it for.

So, that having been said, what qualifies someone for Medical Marijuana treatment;

http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/dhp-mps/marihuana/about-apropos/faq-eng.php/#a3

Who is eligible to obtain an authorization to possess marihuana?

The regulations outline two categories of people who can apply to possess marihuana for medical purposes.

Category 1: This category is comprised of any symptoms treated within the context of providing compassionate end-of-life care; or the symptoms associated with the specified medical conditions listed in the schedule to the Regulations, namely:

    * Severe pain and/or persistent muscle spasms from multiple sclerosis;
    * Severe pain and/or persistent muscle spasms from a spinal cord injury;
    * Severe pain and/or persistent muscle spasms from spinal cord disease;
    * Severe pain, cachexia, anorexia, weight loss, and/or severe nausea from cancer;
    * Severe pain, cachexia, anorexia, weight loss, and/or severe nausea from HIV/AIDS infection;
    * Severe pain from severe forms of arthritis; or
    * Seizures from epilepsy.

Applicants must provide a declaration from a medical practitioner to support their application.

Category 2: This category is for applicants who have debilitating symptom (s) of medical condition (s), other than those described in Category 1. Under Category 2, persons with debilitating symptoms can apply to obtain an Authorization to Possess dried marihuana for medical purposes, if a specialist confirms the diagnosis and that conventional treatments have failed or judged inappropriate to relieve symptoms of the medical condition. While an assessment of the applicant's case by a specialist is required, the treating physician, whether or not a specialist, can sign the medical declaration.


Now, that having been said, if you suffer from any of the above conditions I would believe they would stop one from joining, not the medication prescribed.

dileas

tess


----------



## Journeyman (18 Feb 2011)

shadowville said:
			
		

> I havnt asked the recruitment officer as I dont want to jeopardize my chance of getting in from a small technicality.....


 _sigh_

I'll try for this not to be a "rude comment," but I believe you miss a point regarding our values. 

I suspect that many here would be less troubled by your marijuana use, legal or otherwise, than by the implication that you see our military regulations as "small technicalities," such that you'd lie to a recruiter in order to join, based on the responses here.


----------



## shadowville (18 Feb 2011)

I understand what your saying but in British Columbia they have a bigger list then that one.  I was diagnosed ADHD.   Attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD). I become very distracted as I want to learn everything and see so many things the are curious to me where the medicine has helped drastically.

* in British Columbia * - 

Medical Details:

•ADHD - Calms and encourages focus.
•Arthritis - Used as an anti-inflammatory and to help reduce pain.
•Brain/Head Injury - Relief from chronic pain and headaches. Increases focus, concentration, and mobility. Decreases neuralgia.
•Cancer - Pain relief, increased appetite, decreased nausea

I know that they cant hold me back cause im ADHD but could if i was in their eyes " Using " marijuana.

I just  want to know what their rule of thumb is about this topic.


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Feb 2011)

Try this search to start with:

site:army.ca adhd


----------



## shadowville (18 Feb 2011)

Well Im sorry for my " poor " word use im no english major either. and basically you didnt give me an answer just told me what you would think. or my recruiter for that matter. Just because i ask you here means im trying to figure it out before I go to the recruiter.. I would " NOT " be able to lie about this as for one they would see in blood work that I would have been using. I have no intentions of lying to any person of the military.


Why do you think I would lie to a recruiter in order to join?  I dont get where your going with that?


----------



## shadowville (18 Feb 2011)

Thank you Michael O'Leary.


----------



## the 48th regulator (18 Feb 2011)

Adn tahts a Lcok.

Join us next time folks as our here Super Applicant battles......Hey, those are nice pretty smileys...dang....does this shirt go with my pants while I type....Is anyone else getting the munchies...

Until then, kiddies, sleep tight, and join us at the same Super applicant time, and the same Super applicant.....hey is that Elvis ont he wall?

dileas

tess

ffats ac.tenlim


----------

